# Ok the fans and wrestlers all rocking out to Judas might be the most obnoxious shit in wrestling right now



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

"stop having fun"


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The story about Jericho getting them to play people singing the chorus again because he wanted two and they didn’t sing it live is fucking hilarious.

It’s a shit song and the sing-a-long doesn’t work for a heel. This isn’t Minoru Suzuki here. It’s just...so sad and forced, haha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Botchy SinCara said:


> "stop having fun"


Yeah with the heels entrance you're not supposed to have fun, you boo, you don't jam out to his shitty theme.

Now Jungle Boy recently got a new theme for fans to sing and hum along with, which i'm fine with, it makes sense, he's a likable babyface, theres no issues there. And its not nearly as obnoxious with everyone going nuts and screaming at the top of their lungs those shitty Judas lyrics.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah with the heels entrance you're not supposed to have fun, you boo, you don't jam out to his shitty theme.


Agreed, IMO heels in general should try their hardest to be hated by the fans 👍

This is why I loved when NXT Ciampa had the no music / silent entrance. It was a heel like “F U!” to the fans who desperately wanted something to sing along with 😆

I also adored PAC’s heel entrance mannerisms back in the WWE days. The absolute disgust he had when looking at the fans while walking down the entrance, even flinching like he would punch a few of them. This all before finally getting in the ring and quickly motioning like he was going to climb to the top rope in the corner... before catching himself and coming back down to not give the fans what they wanted.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

i think it's gotten annoying only because it keeps taking like 2min from every show and adding nothing of value.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I quite like it, gives Jericho a big-time feel.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually liked it in the first place and I am no fan of his music or the genre of music. I got goosebumps the first couple times, now it is like OP said, I skip it, because I cant watch it anymore and it extended to like 10mins is just soo boring.

For me this just shows that AEW listens to his diehard fans and dont care about "how things look". They are fine, as long as the people have fun and honestly, no AEW fan cares about heel or face or whatever looks stupid, as long as they can sing along


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Give me fans having fun to people behind tv screens just staring like they are watching ben stein read the dictionary any day


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The whole "heels shouldn't be fun and fans need to act seriously" argument is stupid. Fans will mark out to whatever they want and there's nothing to do about it but just have a good time with them.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I like it, anything that gets the fans to take part and show passion adds to the experience imo. In the no/limited crowds era it's pretty impressive. I'm not so hung up about the traditional face/heel dynamics either - in real life it's quite possible to enjoy the work of a 'heel' even if you think they're a bit of a douche. 

The one issue I have is that we see it too often and so the shine wears off. This is something AEW and the wrestling world in general need to learn - less is often more.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Like I said before the show is 100% for smarks only


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I liked it at first because it was organic. Now it comes off like the roster is a bunch of fanboys and It is so ridiculously forced. Almost like the roster feels obligated to do it now and it makes no sense. I also fast forward through it every time


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Give me fans having fun to people behind tv screens just staring like they are watching ben stein read the dictionary any day


Of course people should have fun, but the wrestlers at least should care about heels and faces, as otherwise there are no characters anymore. And c´mon as if Jericho cares about the fans, he just cares about his ego, which gets bigger and bigger with every singalong. Same with Cody crying, it feels more and more unnatural and this is something people in AEW should care about, as most of these fans said for years WWE doesnt feel natural anymore and things are forced. 

So I get what you say and I take that over boring looking people. But just look over to NXT and Oney and Lorcan with their "eeeoooo eo eeeoooo" singalong entrance music, people sing along and have fun, but both are not going around looking like they have a boner but are their heel personas.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

When it happened on the boat it was fun because it was unexpected. Now it’s just cringe as hell.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's good with a full crowd, people just grow tired of the same wrestlers doing the same song every week. For a live crowd, it's part of the 'experience' you pay to see, like the 'You Suck!' chants for Angle even when he was babyface, and is perfectly fine. It brings people together and makes them happy.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> At this point i can't even look at it, i have to fastforward it or mute it, watching all those idiots head banging and singing along with it every fucking time is so painful, while Jericho's struts around the ring smiling and stroking his ego while they do it. I'm sure Tony Khan tells them to go nuts and really play it up too, cause they're doing the WWE thing where something organically happens and then the company gets a hold of it and milks the ever living fuck out of it until its not cool anymore and just annoying.
> 
> And it doesn't even make fucking sense anyways, Jericho is a fucking heel, why are all the babyfaces around the ring going nuts and singing his theme music?


I agree, of course I've never been a fan of sing a long's during wrestlers entrances to begin with. Jericho is too goofy right now to take seriously. The ruthless, not giving a fuck what the fans think or want Chris Jericho we saw in NJPW is what I was expecting to get in AEW not whatever the hell he currently is. Doesn't even seem like a heel at all and it's hard to hate him.

The marks will tell you that you're wrong, but that doesn't mean that they're right at the end of the day. 

Cody Rhodes is another ego maniac that seems to be out of control.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah with the heels entrance you're not supposed to have fun, you boo, you don't jam out to his shitty theme.


Really? 
See the super heel Minoru Suzuki entrance, anywhere in the world, as The Wood mentioned. 

About Jericho, it may be forced, it may not be but to me personally is boring now and I just skip it when I don't watch live.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not sure why this is even worth discussing. Yes, fans in theory shouldn't be rocking out to the music but why stop them when they are having fun? The minute they would try to then AEW would be criticized for "insulting fans intelligence", which is what is said about WWE often.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I think people are misinterpreting Samcro once again. He's not saying fans shouldn't have fun, as in the people who paid to be there. He's saying the known babyfaces in the crowd should not be acting as fans to one of the top heels, just to hype up his theme song and entrance. If they must continue the gimmick, then at least use developmental Dark guys that no one knows instead of Billy Gunn, Shida Hikaru, etc.*


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Having the actual babyface talent singing along is some of the stupidest shit I've heard of on a wrestling show. Even by AEWs low standards this is shockingly dumb.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This just in: Forum dwellers that hate AEW are critical of an element of AEW's programming.

I'm shook.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean, everybody does this in NJPW with Minoru Suzuki, who has been a great heel for as long as I can remember. The only thing that might be a little annoying if anything is that it seems more forced than before when it was more organic. I don't mind if they still do it, but maybe just focus on the actual crowd instead of the talent surrounding the ring.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is just one of the weird consequences of having wrestlers padding out the crowd. 

If covid ever ends, I will not miss them


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah it’s stupid but at this point Jericho and the Innercircle are all garbage anyways.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

It's not a big deal. They're in the crowd so what you want them to do?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

I like it. I see it as a sign of respect to Jericho. Yes, he's a heel, but he's at a point in his career that people boo him out of respect for his performance and his character, not because they genuinely dislike him. Broadly, most people adore Jericho, and he's in that "living legend" phase at this point. Let the people have fun, particularly since Jericho really seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this really that big of a deal? Let them sing along if they want to sing along lol

You better get ready now because the fans are gonna sing Jungle Boys new song every week too lol


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

This was started by fans in the arenas. It's not just down to the crowds now being full of wrestlers. I really don't see what the issue is. There was no problem with everyone singing along to Nakamura and Zayn's entrance themes, and no complaints about Zayn being a heel while people still did it.

Is this really just because it's just Jericho's mates that are singing it? Or because it's some people that are making up crowd numbers, but are babyfaces when they're wrestling? It seems to me more like people are just deciding that something got over, so they have to hate it now. It's very much a recurring theme amongst wrestling fans. You were fine with the singing until it got popular. You're probably the kind of people that stop listening to music you like once the band as a hit and has "sold out" lol

I don't see the big deal. It's a decent song, it's literally just 30 seconds of people singing after the entrance music is faded out. It's not "taking up 10 minutes" of the show. It's taking practically no additional time. Just let them do what they want.

As far as I'm concerned, while wrestlers are in the stands, they're fans.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Watching the so called talent react to Jerichos entrance like a bunch of star struck marks is embarrassing.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

It is mostly to create a familiar atmosphere to what it was when crowds were there in full strength, nothing more. Jericho's character and storylines in recent times on the other hand, well there you have something to talk about...


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Everything about Jericho is the absolute worst. But I’d say the most obnoxious shit isnthe Impact paid ads straight from the brain of Tony Khan. The guy has negative charisma on camera.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> This was started by fans in the arenas. It's not just down to the crowds now being full of wrestlers. I really don't see what the issue is. There was no problem with everyone singing along to Nakamura and Zayn's entrance themes, and no complaints about Zayn being a heel while people still did it.
> 
> Is this really just because it's just Jericho's mates that are singing it? Or because it's some people that are making up crowd numbers, but are babyfaces when they're wrestling? It seems to me more like people are just deciding that something got over, so they have to hate it now. It's very much a recurring theme amongst wrestling fans. You were fine with the singing until it got popular. You're probably the kind of people that stop listening to music you like once the band as a hit and has "sold out" lol
> 
> ...


This is exactly it. I feel like this is just complaining for the sake of complaining. Once something is truly popular it starts to draw hate. There's nothing wrong with fans singing along to Judas whether Jericho is heel or not. Fans have sung along to Nakamura, Zayn, Daniel Bryan, Becky Lynch, etc. Now Jungle Boy.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The XL 2 said:


> Watching the so called talent react to Jerichos entrance like a bunch of star struck marks is embarrassing.


You may not like it, which is OK, but why "so called talent"?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Its one thing for the fans to sing along but making your paid workers join in is so painfully corny and inauthentic


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jericho laments that he had to put over Fandango at WrestleMania 29, but this is AEW’s version of Fandangoing. They’ve taken something stupid that a crowd did and hammered it into the ground. Which is pretty funny, because back in early AEW I was told by people (not necessarily on here) that AEW was never, ever going to do that sort of hokey WWE shit. Whoops.

Minoru Suzuki is different. He’s a gladiator you kind of respect heading towards an arena for a fight. It’s almost like the crowd is an _obstacle_ for the babyface. Like the gladiator thrown to lions or whatever. You’ve got to win them over.

Chris Jericho is a whiny, arrogant, cowardly, slimeball, wannabe rock star heel. People shouldn’t be acting like Fozzy is even a good band. He doesn’t dominate like Suzuki. They’re apples and oranges.

Nakamura’s sing-a-long was annoying too. Zayn’s would be too. Does the WWE pad it out and get their audience to go extra with it even after the music has stopped?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Does the WWE pad it out and get their audience to go extra with it even after the music has stopped?


No, they created a thing called Thunderdome, I think, which got faces of people who doesn't have anything to do with the actual show(recycled footage from fans) and they also add crowd noises the way it pleases them. 
This is off topic but I felt the need to respond since you pushed the discussion into a WWE comparison.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I mean, everybody does this in NJPW with Minoru Suzuki, who has been a great heel for as long as I can remember. The only thing that might be a little annoying if anything is that it seems more forced than before when it was more organic. I don't mind if they still do it, but maybe just focus on the actual crowd instead of the talent surrounding the ring.


Kazi Ni Nare is nowhere near the same as this lol. It flows with the entrance and Suzuki times it up where he waits about 10 seconds on the apron and then it happens and its over. He's not standing there for 2 minutes looking like a doofus.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I think people are misinterpreting Samcro once again. He's not saying fans shouldn't have fun, as in the people who paid to be there. He's saying the known babyfaces in the crowd should not be acting as fans to one of the top heels, just to hype up his theme song and entrance. If they must continue the gimmick, then at least use developmental Dark guys that no one knows instead of Billy Gunn, Shida Hikaru, etc.*


It didn't even hit me that these where babyface wrestlers singing along. That's even lamer but I think at this point it's safe to say that AEW has no intention of ever having a serious product that makes sense.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It's usually babyfaces that no one cares about like Austin Gunn and Dark talent (ie. Leva Bates) or invited guests. If Hangman Page or Jungle Boy were out there doing it, I'd see a cause for complaint. As it is, just people looking for their weekly thing to bitch about, having moved on from a kid being on a few AEW shows after his dad died tragically.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

3venflow said:


> It's usually babyfaces that no one cares about like Austin Gunn and Dark talent (ie. Leva Bates) or invited guests.


Yes, most of them, but there are also regulars.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Jericho a tweener? Or heel?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I agree I think its stale and lame, I wish someone would shake it up like start singing "Break The Walls Down" or in the middle of it someone randomly and loudly screams _you suck_ and Jericho has it stop just he can find whoever said it


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> No, they created a thing called Thunderdome, I think, which got faces of people who doesn't have anything to do with the actual show(recycled footage from fans) and they also add crowd noises the way it pleases them.
> This is off topic but I felt the need to respond since you pushed the discussion into a WWE comparison.


I mean when there are live crowds there. Although they could still do it with this Thunderdome crap.



Chan Hung said:


> Is Jericho a tweener? Or heel?


He’s a bloated clown.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

The fans doing it is one thing

The wrestlers, ESPECIALLY the faces doing it is fucking idiotic

But then again this is the same company that had no issue with big swole stepping to their monster heel Lance Archer from behind the barrier totally unafraid


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Was cool during Jericho cruise, but seems forced now. Its not like its Enter Sandman by Metallica


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> It's usually babyfaces that no one cares about like Austin Gunn and Dark talent (ie. Leva Bates) or invited guests. If Hangman Page or Jungle Boy were out there doing it, I'd see a cause for complaint. As it is, just people looking for their weekly thing to bitch about, having moved on from a kid being on a few AEW shows after his dad died tragically.


The worst was sammy doing it it always went on too long now it's just a chant kinda thing that happens.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah with the heels entrance you're not supposed to have fun, you boo, you don't jam out to his shitty theme.
> 
> Now Jungle Boy recently got a new theme for fans to sing and hum along with, which i'm fine with, it makes sense, he's a likable babyface, theres no issues there. And its not nearly as obnoxious with everyone going nuts and screaming at the top of their lungs those shitty Judas lyrics.


Jericho is jericho fans love him


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Organic is good.

Manufactured is bad.

/end thread


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This is a dumb thing to bitch about honestly. If they want to sing along then so fucking what? Let them. Like someone else said if they were doing anything else it'd be an issue as well on in this case AEW can do no right in people's eyes. This is one of the few things that makes the show better given that they're no crowds.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> This is a dumb thing to bitch about honestly. If they want to sing along then so fucking what? Let them. Like someone else said if they were doing anything else it'd be an issue as well on in this case AEW can do no right in people's eyes. This is one of the few things that makes the show better given that they're no crowds.


You know the wrestlers don’t do it on their own, right? And if they did, it’s fucking horrible. Car karaoke sucks even when the original music is good.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> You know the wrestlers don’t do it on their own, right? And if they did, it’s fucking horrible. Car karaoke sucks even when the original music is good.


Yeah I do. I was talking about the fans AND the wrestlers. And frankly I don't give a fuck what you deem horrible so you can keep all of that. Now go to bed and dream about that Promotion Rock is gonna make that's never going to come and if it did you'd end up hating it as well. Thank You.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah I do. I was talking about the fans AND the wrestlers. And frankly I don't give a fuck what you deem horrible so you can keep all of that. Now go to bed and dream about that Promotion Rock is gonna make that's never going to come and if it did you'd end up hating it as well. Thank You.


If you don’t give a fuck about it, then it’s probably doing something right, honestly. Thanks for the reaffirmation.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah I do. I was talking about the fans AND the wrestlers. And frankly I don't give a fuck what you deem horrible so you can keep all of that. Now go to bed and dream about that Promotion Rock is gonna make that's never going to come and if it did you'd end up hating it as well. Thank You.


Attack the argument not the person


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I like it, and I am not even a Jericho fan

people sang to HHH when he was heel


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DaveRA said:


> I like it, and I am not even a Jericho fan
> 
> people sang to HHH when he was heel


That would have been as egregious and annoying as the Jericho stuff had it been actually noticeable and promoted by the company.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Watching the so called talent react to Jerichos entrance like a bunch of star struck marks is embarrassing.


YEAH, It's disgusting to see people having fun at a wrestling show!
They should all be sitting in silence, taking detailed notes so they can bitch on wrestling forums when they get home.

How DARE they enjoy themselves. Disgusting behaviour.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> YEAH, It's disgusting to see people having fun at a wrestling show!
> They should all be sitting in silence, taking detailed notes so they can bitch on wrestling forums when they get home.
> 
> How DARE they enjoy themselves. Disgusting behaviour.


Yes, because that is the grievance people have and the antidote they are suggesting. Answer the actual points.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Yes, because that is the grievance people have and the antidote they are suggesting. Answer the actual points.


Nah, the "points" people are making are ridiculous and not worth the effort of responding.
It's more fun to just to take the piss. Anyway, I answered the main points, about 20 posts ago, but I guess I can summarize.


The wrestlers are appearing as fans when in the audience, so face/heel affiliation is irrelevent.
It was started by fans before covid, and AEW are just keeping it going, so it's not simply "manufactured". Even now, the wrestlers are just joining in with the fans that ARE in attendance.

And actually, don't we get people arguing FOR the stupid chants and stuff usually? Like "people attending the show have a right to interact, chant, cheer and boo whatever and whenever they like!"? That applies here too. Even for the wrestlers.

You're referring to people complaining about 30 seconds of singing at a wrestling show as having "grievances" ... lol
It's incredible to see people being so obsessed and triggered by a completely harmless thing, happening at a completely unimportant wrestling show. It's really funny to imagine these wrestling fans sitting in their living room every week and getting all angry at the TV because people are singing a few lines of a wrestler's entrance song. It's up there with when people write to their MPs complaining about a soap opera character breaking the law.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Yeah I do. I was talking about the fans AND the wrestlers. And frankly I don't give a fuck what you deem horrible so you can keep all of that. Now go to bed and dream about that Promotion Rock is gonna make that's never going to come and if it did you'd end up hating it as well. Thank You.


I have ignore on but there's only one person pushing that fantasy - ha. Rock will buy mlw & put it on NBC except wwe just sold network to those guys & can't be fox either. CBS??


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> Nah, the "points" people are making are ridiculous and not worth the effort of responding.
> It's more fun to just to take the piss. Anyway, I answered the main points, about 20 posts ago, but I guess I can summarize.
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be fun. I’m going to turn greasykid into easykid and take him out in 1:

Your first bullet point makes no sense. The wrestlers are wrestlers. They can’t just “okay fans.” That has no bearing in reality. When you’re a face, you’re a face in the ring, in the crowd, at the supermarket. Wrestling 101.

Fandango img was started by fans. Not everything started by fans remains organic. In fact, it’s known that Jericho has the taped shows _edited_ to get more out of the spots. It’s so far from organic it’ll last forever in your cupboard.

There’s a difference between letting people cheer for what they want and whether or not they are idiots for doing so. And also forcing your employees to do it too.

Anyone who uses the word “triggered” is persona non-grata to me. It’s worse than Godwin’s law. Trivialising PTSD and mocking victims of any sort of trauma is just low, and is usually employed when someone doesn’t have anything truly intelligent to say as low-key ad hominem.
“Look at their character flaw for being upset.”
Yeah, shit wrestling annoys me. Try not to get “triggered” by it.

“Completely unimportant wrestling show.” You got that right. Very telling how AEW fanboys view their product, by the way. I swear — they hate wrestling.



Pippen94 said:


> I have ignore on but there's only one person pushing that fantasy - ha. Rock will buy mlw & put it on NBC except wwe just sold network to those guys & can't be fox either. CBS??


You love reminding people that you have them on ignore like it’s a clever thing to accomplish. You also seem pretty up to date on what the people you’re ignoring are saying. Try to quit me, Pips. I beg of ya.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> "stop having fun"


Weren't you the same guy who basically said that in the roman reigns thread?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> This just in: Forum dwellers that hate AEW are critical of an element of AEW's programming.
> 
> I'm shook.


So aew can't be criticized? Got it


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> The fans doing it is one thing
> 
> The wrestlers, ESPECIALLY the faces doing it is fucking idiotic
> 
> But then again this is the same company that had no issue with big swole stepping to their monster heel Lance Archer from behind the barrier totally unafraid


Exactly. Everyone wants to be the cool heel (inner circle, undisputed era)

Thats what I like about Roman and ciampa these guys are jerks especially roman when he makes that smug look on his face


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

The Wood said:


> The story about Jericho getting them to play people singing the chorus again because he wanted two and they didn’t sing it live is fucking hilarious.
> 
> It’s a shit song and the sing-a-long doesn’t work for a heel. This isn’t Minoru Suzuki here. It’s just...so sad and forced, haha.


Lol is there nothing positive in your life? So much anger in every post.

It's a great tune actually. You probably enjoy Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus shit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Claro De Luna said:


> Lol is there nothing positive in your life? So much anger in every post.
> 
> It's a great tune actually. You probably enjoy Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus shit.


Yeah, it’s just the wrestling that is shit. Actually, not true. I just watched some classic All Japan.

Nah, it’s pretty average, ageing dad rock. Most of the people who listen to it, ironically, probably have to share the space with The Biebs and Miley. Both talented artists, by the way, but not for me. I don’t go for pop bullshit unless I’m having a dance. And that includes dad rock.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

People singing to Judas has been a thing since AEW has been on theres no issue except for the usual offenders so that alone should say something about the argument. 

Sammy guevara singing was the worst most annoying thing......but having wrestlers who are fans singing is not an issue whatsoever.Jerichos song is awesome I hum or sing everytime i hear it too.

Let's see what other trivial thing these guys can try to pick apart like it matters 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> People singing to Judas has been a thing since AEW has been on theres no issue except for the usual offenders so that alone should say something about the argument.
> 
> Sammy guevara singing was the worst most annoying thing......but having wrestlers who are fans singing is not an issue whatsoever.Jerichos song is awesome I hum or sing everytime i hear it too.
> 
> Let's see what other trivial thing these guys can try to pick apart like it matters 🤣🤣🤣


There’s that approach again. Minimalise the problem instead of addressing it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> There’s that approach again. Minimalise the problem instead of addressing it.


Yes because you're crying about something trivial that a very low percent of people even care about......what's there to address other then the usual negative Nancy's are acting up?

Most people just rock out and or singalong too just because you dub it "dad rock" is meaningless like how self entitled are you?

There's absolutely nothing wrong with the wrestlers and crowd singing to a fucking entrance song lol like come on.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes because you're crying about something trivial that a very low percent of people even care about......what's there to address other then the usual negative Nancy's are acting up?
> 
> Most people just rock out and or singalong too just because you dub it "dad rock" is meaningless like how self entitled are you?
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with the wrestlers and crowd singing to a fucking entrance song lol like come on.


Most wrestling fans don’t like AEW. This sort of obnoxious shit is part of the reason why.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Most wrestling fans don’t like AEW. This sort of obnoxious shit is part of the reason why.


Yeah ok bud.....


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah ok bud.....


SmackDown just got 2.22 million viewers. That’s about 3x what AEW just got. They’re wrestling fans. There’s several times more of them than enjoy AEW on a weekly basis.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> People singing to Judas has been a thing since AEW has been on theres no issue except for the usual offenders so that alone should say something about the argument.
> 
> Sammy guevara singing was the worst most annoying thing......but having wrestlers who are fans singing is not an issue whatsoever.Jerichos song is awesome I hum or sing everytime i hear it too.
> 
> Let's see what other trivial thing these guys can try to pick apart like it matters 🤣🤣🤣



its great when the real crowd sings it. What i fucking hate about aew is they take something fine and turn it into segements in the show and make it so stupid. like how tony legit wants tony to say stings name in a ceartain way and making it into a thing. or how they make chrises theme a thing with the wrestlers singing ring side. its stupid and taks away from the real fact the crowd does it. aew does this so much with so many things and its takig away from the product


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> its great when the real crowd sings it. What i fucking hate about aew is they take something fine and turn it into segements in the show and make it so stupid. like how tony legit wants tony to say stings name in a ceartain way and making it into a thing. or how they make chrises theme a thing with the wrestlers singing ring side. its stupid and taks away from the real fact the crowd does it. aew does this so much with so many things and its takig away from the product


I disagree I don't think its an issue at all.The wrestlers at ringside are acting like fans anyway so who cares if they are cheering or booing it's just noise enhancement and is still WAAAAAAY better then that weak ass thunderdome.


Aew has issues but this shit ain't a priority.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> SmackDown just got 2.22 million viewers. That’s about 3x what AEW just got. They’re wrestling fans. There’s several times more of them than enjoy AEW on a weekly basis.


Yeah and more then half of them tune in sheerly out of brand loyalty and habit. The majority watching WWE aren't wrestling fans they are WWE fans.

Both smackdown and Raw are losing viewers as well.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah and more then half of them tune in sheerly out of brand loyalty and habit. The majority watching WWE aren't wrestling fans they are WWE fans.
> 
> Both smackdown and Raw are losing viewers as well.


It doesn’t matter if they are losing viewers or not (SmackDown holds about as steady as AEW most weeks, by the way) — they are still wrestling programs infinitely more over than AEW. That AEW can’t get more people to give them a chance is because they do obnoxious WWE-grade shit like tell its talent to look into each other’s eyes passionately while they sing the shitty theme to the alleged top heel.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> It doesn’t matter if they are losing viewers or not (SmackDown holds about as steady as AEW most weeks, by the way) — they are still wrestling programs infinitely more over than AEW. That AEW can’t get more people to give them a chance is because they do obnoxious WWE-grade shit like tell its talent to look into each other’s eyes passionately while they sing the shitty theme to the alleged top heel.


Wow no kidding????

A show that's been on for decades with a fanbase as old as the company is more popular then a company that's but what 2 years old???? Shocking news lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Wow no kidding????
> 
> A show that's been on for decades with a fanbase as old as the company is more popular then a company that's but what 2 years old???? Shocking news lol


I guess no show should ever hope to beat The Simpsons or Law & Order in the ratings. Time to pack it in, boys.

Lol, that’s so irrelevant. First — new can be an advantage. Being old can make you feel dated. Secondly, that’s entirely besides the point. The point is that there are far more wrestling fans that don’t give a shit about AEW than do. That’s just a fact. So don’t come at me with this “People love it bro” bullshit when most people don’t. Fact.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I guess no show should ever hope to beat The Simpsons or Law & Order in the ratings. Time to pack it in, boys.
> 
> Lol, that’s so irrelevant. First — new can be an advantage. Being old can make you feel dated. Secondly, that’s entirely besides the point. The point is that there are far more wrestling fans that don’t give a shit about AEW than do. That’s just a fact. So don’t come at me with this “People love it bro” bullshit when most people don’t. Fact.


More like look at the UFC compared to every other promotion......ufc/wwe basically created the sport and is recognized as such hence the blind fandom and prestige in the industry.They benefit from brand loyalty and habit of watching like I said before the majority of people watching the WWE are WWE fans not wrestling fans.But you go ahead and keep doing you LMFAO.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> More like look at the UFC compared to every other promotion......ufc/wwe basically created the sport and is recognized as such hence the blind fandom and prestige in the industry.They benefit from brand loyalty and habit of watching like I said before the majority of people watching the WWE are WWE fans not wrestling fans.But you go ahead and keep doing you LMFAO.


So when an MMA promotion starts up, do you immediately say that it’s what people like? Of course not, because people like the UFC.

I’m not even agreeing with this brand loyalty shit. You want brand loyalty, look at AEW and the people who will defend anything versus the leaky ship that is Monday Night Raw. But even if it _were_ true, it’s besides the actual point. Most wrestling fans still prefer WWE. They poll with their viewership every week. 2.22 million for SmackDown. 1.8 million or whatever for Raw. 754k for AEW.

Don’t piss on my leg and tell me it’s raining. You can tell me you like it — that’s fine. But if we dissolve the Raw audience into the SmackDown audience, AEW is still only 34% of the way up that ladder.

You can’t talk in “most” with this promotion, unless you’re talking about AEW fans, specifically. Like “Most AEW fans will cheer anything this company puts out.” “Most AEW fans will defend any silly decision the colony makes, because it’s no big deal.”


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Most wrestling fans don’t like AEW. This sort of obnoxious shit is part of the reason why.


Why don't clowns like this get banned? I seriously fail to understand why people like him post in this section if they hate AEW with a passion. It's borderline unhealthy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Claro De Luna said:


> Why don't clowns like this get banned? I seriously fail to understand why people like him post in this section if they hate AEW with a passion. It's borderline unhealthy.


What’s wrong with a single thing I’ve said? I got told this shit is popular, and I corrected the person who told me. That’s got nothing to do with liking or disliking a product. But if you want to grow an audience, maybe you should stop making it a vanity show for your alleged stars?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

REDACTED


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> So when an MMA promotion starts up, do you immediately say that it’s what people like? Of course not, because people like the UFC.
> 
> I’m not even agreeing with this brand loyalty shit. You want brand loyalty, look at AEW and the people who will defend anything versus the leaky ship that is Monday Night Raw. But even if it _were_ true, it’s besides the actual point. Most wrestling fans still prefer WWE. They poll with their viewership every week. 2.22 million for SmackDown. 1.8 million or whatever for Raw. 754k for AEW.
> 
> ...


Well actually yes when bellator and RIZIN started they had immediate fans because they brought a different style of mma.Bellator being tournament based took away the politics of title shots and guys got over on their own merit.RIZIN has completely different ruleset and style to American mma and had fans immediately because of the links to PRIDE fc.

Yes AEW does have extreme loyalty if you look at the times they've moved nights and times lots and the majority of the audience still tuned in.

Wwe fans prefer wwe.....AEW fans prefer AEW ......its been mentioned numerous times that the crossover audience from WWE and AEW is not substantial people generally like one or the other(brand loyalty)so your point is mute.WWE can keep rolling out garbage on raw and smackdown and while the majority of people dislike it they will still watch. (Feel free to scan the raw and smackdown threads for proof it's mostly negative comments)


You're forgetting that those are just the leftover fans thst will watch anything WWE because its WWE.......those 2 million viewers were once 10 million,7million,5million.......AEW was only expecting 400-500k viewers they have averaged much better numbers then expected in their short lifespan....enough to garner another show lmao sorry bud your wrong.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> I have ignore on but there's only one person pushing that fantasy - ha. Rock will buy mlw & put it on NBC except wwe just sold network to those guys & can't be fox either. CBS??


I've just put him on ignore as well. Finally had enough of his nonsense.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> This is going to be fun. I’m going to turn greasykid into easykid and take him out in 1:
> 
> *AND*
> 
> Try to quit me, Pips. I beg of ya.


I see you've turned your hospitality and professionalism to others and not just me. 

*HOW CAN YOU CONTINUE TO SAY YOU'RE NOT CONCEITED, NARCASISSTIC, BIASED, EXPERT-IN-EVERYTHING* without realizing any of it?! I mean holy shit Woody! You just can't help yourself belittling other users. You've always cried out, "_citation"_, or _"see, see, look, look, he called me (insert noun here)"_ when someone is poking you back, God forbid, standing up for themselves. My man, you take this wrestling shit so seriously, it's like your Kryptonite.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Garty is All Elite said:


> I see you've turned your hospitality and professionalism to others and not just me.
> 
> *HOW CAN YOU CONTINUE TO SAY YOU'RE NOT CONCEITED, NARCASISSTIC, BIASED, EXPERT-IN-EVERYTHING* without realizing any of it?! I mean holy shit Woody! You just can't help yourself belittling other users. You've always cried out, "_citation"_, or _"see, see, look, look, he called me (insert noun here)"_ when someone is poking you back, God forbid, standing up for themselves. My man, you take this wrestling shit so seriously, it's like your Kryptonite.


I think he's just trolling but with more talent than the ones from the WWE section.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The fake crowd being pumped in to wwe thunder dome is pretty close. Fuck me that was horrific during the undertakes farewell speech. Fake this is awesome chants and you deserve it. Makes you sick to the stomach.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Well actually yes when bellator and RIZIN started they had immediate fans because they brought a different style of mma.Bellator being tournament based took away the politics of title shots and guys got over on their own merit.RIZIN has completely different ruleset and style to American mma and had fans immediately because of the links to PRIDE fc.
> 
> Yes AEW does have extreme loyalty if you look at the times they've moved nights and times lots and the majority of the audience still tuned in.
> 
> ...


You keep missing the whole actual point: That WWE is more popular than AEW. It just is. You can try to dismiss it anyway you want, but it’s just the honest truth. When you’re talking about wrestling fans, way more of them like WWE than AEW. It’s just the way it goes. So don’t use “People like it man” as an excuse when *no*, this shit hells turn people off.

And this section also has a lot of criticism. How many people do you think still watch AEW even though it doesn’t thrill them anymore. You see people posting that all the time here.

And I don’t buy Meltzer on this “different audiences” thing. He’s known for his Meltzer maths. I’m willing to bet that a lot of the people who watch AEW still track down WWE and watch NXT on DVR/the Network. He just doesn’t/can’t count them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> And I don’t buy Meltzer on this “different audiences” thing. He’s known for his Meltzer maths. I’m willing to bet that a lot of the people who watch AEW still track down WWE and watch NXT on DVR/the Network. He just doesn’t/can’t count them.


Yeah that doesn't sound believable at all. I know at first he was comparing who ordered WWE PPVs vs AEW PPVs as proof at first.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> You keep missing the whole actual point: That WWE is more popular than AEW. It just is. You can try to dismiss it anyway you want, but it’s just the honest truth. When you’re talking about wrestling fans, way more of them like WWE than AEW. It’s just the way it goes. So don’t use “People like it man” as an excuse when *no*, this shit hells turn people off.
> 
> And this section also has a lot of criticism. How many people do you think still watch AEW even though it doesn’t thrill them anymore. You see people posting that all the time here.
> 
> And I don’t buy Meltzer on this “different audiences” thing. He’s known for his Meltzer maths. I’m willing to bet that a lot of the people who watch AEW still track down WWE and watch NXT on DVR/the Network. He just doesn’t/can’t count them.


Are you confused?......I've never EVER said AEW was more popular then WWE......like who are you arguing against?Why do you think I made the UFC reference and keep saying UFC/WWE are seen as the entire sport by most?WWE benefits by having decades in the biz and brand recognition/loyalty hence the fans watching sheerly out of habit. 


There is criticism but its constructive and actually alot of praise too.Now that most you negative Nancy's got banned things are much more chill.AEW is not perfect I've said it and so have most of the supporters but the difference is we dont focus entirely on the maybe 1 or 2 bad things on a show,we also enjoy the good stuff.AEW is still a show the majority of fans absolutely look forward to every week........wwe I'm not so sure.

Believe meltzer or dont the numbers are there......look at the usual combined numbers of viewership for NXT and AEW it always comes out around the same.Look at the times AEW or NXT has gone unopposed and you're not seeing that number appear for either show. It's completely obvious that the crossover audience is very minimal. Hell you can go to the min by min numbers and see the viewers switching from match to match is minimal.Hate to bring this up again but this trend completely mimicks the UFC/Bellator dynamic. Bellator is the clear cut #2 promotion and it too doesn't see a high number of crossover fans from the UFC despite having multi high profile fighters and a great overall product......its brand recognition and brand loyalty. 

Sorry bud but you gotta try harder.😉🍻


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Wood said:


> And I don’t buy Meltzer on this “different audiences” thing. He’s known for his Meltzer maths. I’m willing to bet that a lot of the people who watch AEW still track down WWE and watch NXT on DVR/the Network. He just doesn’t/can’t count them.


Doesn't AEW only get a million when NXT doesn't air? They can't be THAT different


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Are you confused?......I've never EVER said AEW was more popular then WWE......like who are you arguing against?Why do you think I made the UFC reference and keep saying UFC/WWE are seen as the entire sport by most?WWE benefits by having decades in the biz and brand recognition/loyalty hence the fans watching sheerly out of habit.
> 
> 
> There is criticism but its constructive and actually alot of praise too.Now that most you negative Nancy's got banned things are much more chill.AEW is not perfect I've said it and so have most of the supporters but the difference is we dont focus entirely on the maybe 1 or 2 bad things on a show,we also enjoy the good stuff.AEW is still a show the majority of fans absolutely look forward to every week........wwe I'm not so sure.
> ...


We’re talking about people singing along to Jericho’s theme. When I criticised it, you jumped in and said that people liked it. I’m letting you know that most people don’t — it’s why most wrestling fans don’t watch AEW. Don’t try and shift the conversation now.

An argument from popularity demands popularity for it to work.

Some smart folks have already jumped in and pointed out how this doesn’t work. Uh, you might want to check how those numbers jump when unopposed again, rubber ducky. You also have to factor in NXT’s WWE Network presence.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Most people who dont watch AEW anyway?There are alot of valid criticisms of AEW, as I've maintained they are not perfect but Jericho having fans and random wrestlers acting like fans singing to his song is not one of them......you've proved nothing on that note.

I've looked into numbers myself its easy to see the crossover is not huge I dont have to take someone's word for it lol.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm just confused because Fozzy sucks.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I would rather listen to a crowd sing-a-long of Friday with ringsiders performing the dance moves too...


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

They are probably the same fans that went nuts over fandango's theme years ago.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The fake goldberg and this is awesome chants we're truly sickening last night in the rumble. I'll listen to judas any time opposed to that!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The fans and wrestlers singing along to “Judas” is always a highlight for me. I don’t buy into the “faces-shouldn’t-sing-heel-songs” silliness. Everyone’s having a good time, and that’s what is important. That element of fun and liveliness is what makes the Dynamite atmosphere so much enjoyable than the WWE’s Thunderdome experience, which to me seems so sanitized and artificial.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I've looked into numbers myself its easy to see the crossover is not huge I dont have to take someone's word for it lol.


The little crossover audience only makes sense on WWE's end, not AEW's end. Back to your UFC and Bellator comparison. Most UFC viewers don't watch Bellator, but if you're the type of fan that watches Bellator, you're almost certainly watching UFC as well. Same with AEW and WWE, if you're the type of wrestling fan that knows AEW exists the odds that you don't watch WWE is low.


JasmineAEW said:


> The fans and wrestlers singing along to “Judas” is always a highlight for me. I don’t buy into the “faces-shouldn’t-sing-heel-songs” silliness. Everyone’s having a good time, and that’s what is important. That element of fun and liveliness is what makes the Dynamite atmosphere so much enjoyable than the WWE’s Thunderdome experience, which to me seems so sanitized and artificial.


It's silly because they'll sing the song and then go back to playing their character during the match, so saying they're just being fans doesn't hold up


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The little crossover audience only makes sense on WWE's end, not AEW's end. Back to your UFC and Bellator comparison. Most UFC viewers don't watch Bellator, but if you're the type of fan that watches Bellator, you're almost certainly watching UFC as well. Same with AEW and WWE, if you're the type of wrestling fan that knows AEW exists the odds that you don't watch WWE is low.
> It's silly because they'll sing the song and then go back to playing their character during the match, so saying they're just being fans doesn't hold up


Difference is WWE is boring AF and has been on the slow decline for decades for many fans they jumped the shark.alot of AEW fans restarted watching wrestling because AEW they'd already given up on WWE years ago.Sure there are a small percentage of people who watch both but it's not as big of a crossover as you'd think.

The UFC politics have hindered the product a bit but they dont have to book shows worrying about storyline quality the WWE does and has failed for quite some time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Difference is WWE is boring AF and has been on the slow decline for decades for many fans they jumped the shark.alot of AEW fans restarted watching wrestling because AEW they'd already given up on WWE years ago.Sure there are a small percentage of people who watch both but it's not as big of a crossover as you'd think.
> 
> The UFC politics have hindered the product a bit but they dont have to book shows worrying about storyline quality the WWE does and has failed for quite some time.


AEW brought back hundreds of thousands of fans sounds great, because a lot of hardcore fans swear they don't watch WWE. That's despite being super informed and having opinions on whatever is currently happening. But this same cliche is thrown out about whatever non-WWE promotion is the new hot thing. In the mid to late 2000s it was TNA and ROH. Then it was LU and NJPW. Now it's AEW. You yourself say you don't watch, but are making a comment on its current state. Implying you watch it to some degree.

The amount of people that AEW brought back that just watch it is small. It just sounds good to buy into the idea that they have this totally unique audience that doesn't care about WWE.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think Jericho has a smug arrogant heel look while people are singing ... I like it


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Most people who dont watch AEW anyway?There are alot of valid criticisms of AEW, as I've maintained they are not perfect but Jericho having fans and random wrestlers acting like fans singing to his song is not one of them......you've proved nothing on that note.
> 
> I've looked into numbers myself its easy to see the crossover is not huge I dont have to take someone's word for it lol.


Yes, because they don’t _like_ it because of obnoxious shit like this.




reyfan said:


> They are probably the same fans that went nuts over fandango's theme years ago.


Exactly! WWE gets dragged over the coals for this sort of hammy shit. 

Rap killing it again.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

It was cool the first few times but they fall into the same trap WWE does. Takes something organic and runs with it and ti becomes less cool. When it was done at first, it was organic, especially when the fans did it themselves. Now it looks so forced and the audience is even encouraged to sing along. Takes the cool factor out of it.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

The crowd singing is like 0,7% of the show, so i don't mind it, but Sammy singing it was funny.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

What are you talking about? It’s a great catchy song


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The wood 🙄🙄🙄🙄

I love crowds singing along with songs.... my favourite was in NXt with Bobby Roode.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I don't mind it. The fans are having fun. Yes, WWE/AEW both are going to milk everything dry until it's not cool anymore but I enjoy show casing the fans during the pandemic.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I think this thread has proven, without any doubt at all, that the ACTUAL "most obnixious shit in wrestling right now" is the shitty attitude of a very vocal minority of fans, that have nothing better to do but hate everything and make up reasons to shitpost on forums.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> I think this thread has proven, without any doubt at all, that the ACTUAL "most obnixious shit in wrestling right now" is the shitty attitude of a very vocal minority of fans, that have nothing better to do but hate everything and make up reasons to shitpost on forums.


There’s no “made up” reason. That’s a very legitimate criticism of Jericho, his ego and AEW’s presentation issues.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wood said:


> There’s no “made up” reason. That’s a very legitimate criticism of Jericho, his ego and AEW’s presentation issues.


Seriously, getting THIS LEVEL of worked up about a fun 30 seconds of AEW's show is ABSOLUTELY making up a reason for manufactured outrage. People criticizing are generally the same people that we already know hate AEW, just for existing. AEW presentation is streets ahead of WWE in almost every way. WWE is too polished, too controlled.

This specific case of the fans organically starting to sing along to "Judas" might have now been stretched out on purpose by AEW, but it's not anything close to WWE's adding pre-recorded crowd reactions to people's entrance music, or dedicating half of it's shows runtimes every week to exactly the same content, repeated ad nauseum.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> Seriously, getting THIS LEVEL of worked up about a fun 30 seconds of AEW's show is ABSOLUTELY making up a reason for manufactured outrage. People criticizing are generally the same people that we already know hate AEW, just for existing. AEW presentation is streets ahead of WWE in almost every way. WWE is too polished, too controlled.
> 
> This specific case of the fans organically starting to sing along to "Judas" might have now been stretched out on purpose by AEW, but it's not anything close to WWE's adding pre-recorded crowd reactions to people's entrance music, or dedicating half of it's shows runtimes every week to exactly the same content, repeated ad nauseum.


What level? That’s a major projection. But it definitely is annoying and off putting for some people, and they allowed to feel that way. This is very similar to a lot of WWE shit, and the stories about Jericho getting it looped are pretty hilarious.

The WWE is way too glossy — I won’t disagree there — but AEW goes to the other end. And the WWE’s ham doesn’t excuse AEW’s.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wood said:


> What level? That’s a major projection. But it definitely is annoying and off putting for some people, and they allowed to feel that way. This is very similar to a lot of WWE shit, and the stories about Jericho getting it looped are pretty hilarious.
> 
> The WWE is way too glossy — I won’t disagree there — but AEW goes to the other end. And the WWE’s ham doesn’t excuse AEW’s.


The level I'm referring to is just what we saw in the first few dozen posts. People have been arguing in avery animated manner about this insignificant issues. I get that people like different things, but usually I can see both sides of any argument. This one specifically about objecting to people enjoying themselves at a wrestling show just boggles my mind.

Also, the "level" comment is referring to the fact that this thread is now well over 100 posts long and again, it's about people singing less than 30 seconds "extra" of a wrestler's entrance theme. It's completely overblown, and seems to be only a big issue for people who were already looking for something new about AEW to call shite.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

greasykid1 said:


> I think this thread has proven, without any doubt at all, that the ACTUAL "most obnixious shit in wrestling right now" is the shitty attitude of a very vocal minority of fans, that have nothing better to do but hate everything and make up reasons to shitpost on forums.


Don't worry they are just cornette fans who can't come up with their own original opinions. He actually encourages his fans to go out and shit stir on twitter etc.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> The level I'm referring to is just what we saw in the first few dozen posts. People have been arguing in avery animated manner about this insignificant issues. I get that people like different things, but usually I can see both sides of any argument. This one specifically about objecting to people enjoying themselves at a wrestling show just boggles my mind.
> 
> Also, the "level" comment is referring to the fact that this thread is now well over 100 posts long and again, it's about people singing less than 30 seconds "extra" of a wrestler's entrance theme. It's completely overblown, and seems to be only a big issue for people who were already looking for something new about AEW to call shite.


I don’t know why how long it is or isn’t (seems like an eternity to me) has any relevance as to whether something is good or not. I also don’t get why the number of posts is relevant either. There’s a discussion going on. It isn’t one person going on a tirade.

A lot of people seem to try and downplay it as people enjoying themselves. It’s a scripted part of the show. Jericho gets them to do it. If Vince McMahon took out his shriveled elderly man’s junk and swung it around for just 30 seconds, would that be worth commenting on? It’s awful and it’s deliberate. It’s worse than car karaoke and more akin to drunks in a bar singing a song they know half the lyrics, but even worse, they have to do it to keep their jobs.


----------

